# Auto X clubs in central FL



## Zach200 (Jul 26, 2003)

Hey guys, I've been curious about autoX for quite a while but now my intrigue is leading me into the sport, and i was wondering what events/clubs are going on in the central florida area,(i live just north of daytona)and what upcoming autoX events are coming up around this area, any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I think that the next event will be held at UCF, but were not sure of who can run yet. When we hear of some news, Ill try to keep you in mind.


----------



## Zach200 (Jul 26, 2003)

Yeah i'd appreciate that thanks.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I havent heard any news about auto x'ing lately but I found this site: http://www.cfrscca.org/, its the Central Florida division of the SCCA.


----------

